# AM riding: anybody use SIXSIXONE RHYTHM pads??



## hosercom (Jul 27, 2009)

anybody use those pads? seem cool, neoprene and all. maybe not super bomber but i'm sure they could protect on a hit and i don't DH or anything. anyt thoughts? don't want plastic. looking at some of the new d3O or whatever, like the 661 EVO and POC pads. sure are pricey. thx for any helps!

b


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

I looked at them at the lbs and thought the knee pad was too thin to protect the kneecap from a rock, only from sliding. On the plus side, they would probably be the most ventilated option out there, and the elbow pads would probably work fine.


----------



## snowboy76 (Aug 10, 2009)

How thick was the padding at the kneecap? I've been thinking about G-forms and these have also caught my eye. Thought they would have more padding than G-forms.


----------



## jfgarcia71 (Oct 28, 2011)

I've seen the videos on the G-form website and the pads really look like they would do a great job at cushioning and protecting. But again, that's just a video. In reality, I would like to hear from someone who has actually used them. 

Same thing here. In my case, I am an ancient clysedale. Even though I dont do any DH, I like to pretend I am young again and get stupid sometimes. I ride as aggresive as I can, and as my confidence builds (and my dumb luck holds up), my risks keep getting bigger. Which makes me think that its only a matter of time before some good knee pads and elbow pads come in handy.


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

snowboy76 said:


> How thick was the padding at the kneecap? I've been thinking about G-forms and these have also caught my eye. Thought they would have more padding than G-forms.


Way less over the kneecap but it goes down farther.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the straits, find them more comfy then any of the EVO options and they stay in place better in my findings. Contrary to alot of information floating around these forums, they do NOT have a HARD inset, but a flexy plastic insert, wich I find actually aids in keeping them in place and prevents them from "scrunching" down like the Evos did for me.


----------



## snowboy76 (Aug 10, 2009)

Gilarider said:


> Way less over the kneecap but it goes down farther.


A 1/2" thick? 1/4"? Just wondering if the Rythems would be Cuyuna approved...


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

I can't comment on the Rhythms but I own a pair of the 'Kyle Strait"s

:: SixSixOne Protection ::

They're a little bulky but the extra padding is nice when I slide into rocks and etc


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Some reviews point out that the new Fox Launch Pro Pads seem to be the ticket now that Kyle Straits are getting phased out. Stock up on Kyle Straits while they're $24, IMO.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

24 where?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

SamL3227 said:


> 24 where?


Get 'em at Huck N Roll (direct link to pads)

Free ship with orders over $50. Tax only for UT (I think).

20 off 100 code (good til Dec 11)
70R-1-SCBQN

Or use these codes (good til Dec 16)
$15 off $150 76V-1-6CWFF
$25 off $200 76W-1-WPKPK
$60 off $300 76X-1-EEHKB

Jenson prices matches too.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

G-Forms are nice, but at the price HuckNRoll is offering, nothing beats the value of the Kyle Strait pads. Seriously, stock up. HnR must've bought the entire inventory of them at a deep discount and is passing along the savings. They had 2500+ a couple weeks ago.


----------



## snowboy76 (Aug 10, 2009)

Got the Kyle Straits from Huck n Roll. Thanks!


----------

